
Fake Hire, Staff Departures Roil SoftBank-Backed Security Startup - raleighm
https://www.theinformation.com/articles/fake-hire-staff-departures-roil-softbank-backed-security-startup
======
bausshf
Someone comment with a brief of the article please. I don't want to subscribe
to read it.

